# How do you memorize the position of the pieces?



## Nexnaught (Jun 18, 2010)

Using the Pochmann method, how do you memorize the current place of the pieces on the cube? I already know how to memorize which pieces you are going to solve in which order, but then you must remember the position of all the pieces on the cube in order to execute the correct setup move. How do you do that?


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 18, 2010)

Nexnaught said:


> Using the Pochmann method, how do you memorize the current place of the pieces on the cube? I already know how to memorize which pieces you are going to solve in which order



Stop right there...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 18, 2010)

You don't, you just memorize the solving cycle. Each piece in the solving cycle is positioned at the place that is the correct place for the one preceding in the solving cycle. So it is like a train or domino or whatever, you just take one step at a time. In each step you just remember the place of the piece you just solved and the next one in the solving cycle.


----------

